# Made a country lick lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Let me know what you think of this one. You can download the video from my site too and share it as much as you like.

Country guitar lick lesson

It's played over an E7 in this example.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I always like learning new country licks/riffs however I cant see what your doing because Ad's are covering up the video when its playing.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Covering up? Can you take a screen shot and send to me? I can't figure out how that can be. The built-in ads in the video can be closed by clicking the X in right corner.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

It's working fine on my browser. I'm playing mostly country music these days so may be able to work this one in somewhere


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Seems to be working for me now...earlier the ads covered the entire video and I couldnt close them however now its working fine.


----------

